# N. fusco - Male or Female?



## Anall44 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey everybody,

I don't know much about the Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus, so any information in general would be great. When do these start changing colors? This one is around 4". Any signs of being a male? I guess it isn't looking promising but I know these larger Nimbos don't change until much larger, so I guess I should ask if it is showing anything promising I think?

Thanks!


----------



## stayfrosty (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks male based on the blue unless that's your lighting


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

well the fins are rounded looking female... but it does seem to have traces of color in the fins and a hint of shiny blue. Might just be the pic.

Color depends entirely on tankmates. You can have a dominant 3" male in a tank showing some color. Or a male could show no color among larger more dominant fish. What other fish are in this tank?


----------



## Anall44 (Feb 25, 2008)

The camera definitely added some blue but I think there is some blue really there in real life, mostly in the fins and in the body at certain angles

The tank mates, all male except if noted. The top 5 are in order of dominance, the others just hang around.

C. Moorii 6"
Blue Ahli 5-6"
German Red 5"
German Red/Jacobfreibergi Hybrid 5"
Haplochromis #44 Thick Skin 4-5"
OB Peacock 4"
Lithobates 4"
Fire Hap/ Red Empress 3-4"
Red Empress 2-3"
Yellow Lab 3-4"
Starwberry Albino 3-4"
N. Fusco 4"
Neo Pulcher - Daffodil 3"
Ngara Flametail 1.5"
Buccochromis rhoadesii 2"
Blue Ahli female 3"


----------



## audierou (Jul 25, 2012)

You probably have another inch to go before it colors up, if its a male. The blue we are seeing in the pics kinda throws off the thinking that i have, but id say its a female. Give it about 6 months. You dhould have a much beter idea by then.


----------

